# Missy is getting worse



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy's trembling/shaking is getting worse. It briefly disappeared, but is back in full force and maybe even a bit worse. . We are off to the vet at 11:30. Thank goodness for PetPlan. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i must have missed your first post about this, but i hope everything is OK!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby . I hope she is better soon. Is she on any meds for the White Dog Shaker Syndrome? Or has that not been diagnosed yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she now out of season? Hope you get some answers, and that it can be easily managed.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Keep us posted! thinking of her!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh, you must be so worried. I'm so sorry. I hope you find out some good news....that it's nothing serious and can be managed or treated. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

We are back. The only thing they did today was exam and some extensive lab work. They sent us home to wait for the results as their lab was backed up and they were about to do a c-section in a bulldog. I'm waiting anxiously by the phone for the call. 

I brought up the White dog shaker syndrome, and he said its the diagnosis of last resort when they can't find anything wrong. He said missy COULD have it, but they need to rule out everything else first. He did also mention that shaking can occur in dogs with kidney and liver trouble. We shall see. They had to muzzle her to draw the blood. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

your vet sounds conservative in the right way. like everyone else, i hope the news is good.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if it makes you feel any better, but sometimes the muzzle can serve as a distraction. They are so worried about the muzzle that they don't notice the blood draw as much.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you get some good news soon, and it is something simple that can be treated. Love and hugs to Missy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am hoping you hear good news. Is she shaking all the time now?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I hate waiting!! I just called them to see if the results are back. Of course they are back. And they won't tell me anything. Have to wait for vet to call to discuss results. :/ 

She even hakes in her sleep. I would say during waking hours, she is shaking half if the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hoping you get good news.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my, I hope the news is not too bad! Good wishes for her!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

SO MAD. They STILL haven't called me. I'm very irritated. They are probably irritated with me though. I even call a million times while they are there getting groomed too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

If he hasn't called me by 5pm I'm going over there. This is ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ok I called again. They said all her labs are normal. He doesn't want to do any treatment at this time. If she is still shaking on Friday, he wants to see her on Saturday. He doesn't think it's neurological. We shall see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear - this is not good. I hate that when they can't find anything. As last resort after close to a thousand dollars in tests and different kibbles, I went 100 percent raw, etc. What diet is she on? Has she been getting vacines? Or the flea and tick skin meds? Just putting out ideas that helped us. Want you little one to stop shaking and be well.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope she feels better soon. Fingers crossed.


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Oh dear - this is not good. I hate that when they can't find anything. As last resort after close to a thousand dollars in tests and different kibbles, I went 100 percent raw, etc. What diet is she on? Has she been getting vacines? Or the flea and tick skin meds? Just putting out ideas that helped us. Want you little one to stop shaking and be well.


She is on grain free for almost a year now. They are up to date on vaccines. Last vaccines were in April. They take oral meds for parasite prevention. Now she isn't shaking as bad anymore. It's been about 2 days since I've seen her do it. I'm at a loss. Maybe she IS just cold. Who knows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How frustrating to have no diagnosis - I think I'd try keeping a diary, noting when she has shaking fits along with anything else out of the ordinary (treats, cleaning fluids, grooming, washing bedding, temperature...), in case you can spot a pattern emerging.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Frustrating not to know what is going on but fantastic that her blood work is normal. You are in Texas how cold could she be? FJM's idea of a diary is a good one. Hopefully you will find clues through keeping one. If it continues I would consult a different vet.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sending very best wishes and hope you get an answer to this distressing problem soon. x


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> She is on grain free for almost a year now. They are up to date on vaccines. Last vaccines were in April. They take oral meds for parasite prevention. Now she isn't shaking as bad anymore. It's been about 2 days since I've seen her do it. I'm at a loss. Maybe she IS just cold. Who knows.


Yes, the diary is good. Be sure to put down the oral meds for parasite prevention, and any shots, etc on the calendar too.. I had to take my spoo off of the fleas and tick stuff, and heart guard when I checked his symptoms against their side effects. The vet was not happy with me, but my spoo has had NO more seizures. Apparently it doesn't always happen right away that the side effects happen, mine was about a week and a half out, but I was willing to try anything at that time. He is still off of them. And no fleas or ticks. But he is on a totally raw diet.

Sending healing thoughts.


----------

